# Would you tell on someone who may be cheating?



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

At our last horse show I seen a young girl stick a syringe in her horses mouth. I got a look at the bottle and it appears to be a calming agent. I dont think calming agents are legal to use in the show ring. i could be wrong. 

Cinny the horse was on Smartcalm but 3 months before showtime we stopped giving it to him.

Would you tell on someone that you seen cheating?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If they did testing through random urine collection, yes. If it's a smaller show, no as it's your word against theirs. Just creates drama.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Go ask whoever is in the show office. I know buting for our area is not legal unless you actally go ahead of time and TELL them you are buting and WHY you are doing it. They will then decide if it is legal. I do not believe calming agent is illegal but I could be wrong.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you cant report someone for something you believe, or think , or coulda , maybe mighta been, but yes if You KNOW it is against the rules, an you KNOW you saw it, and YOU know 100 percent without a doubt what happened and know the applicable rules you should report it. Hover that doesnt seem to be the case here.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Agree with Joe4d. You don't want to be making accusations without solid proof it was really happening. 

Also, if this was a schooling show it might not even be worth the hassle of reporting it (especially since the show is over).


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Was it a recognized show or schooling? I wouldn't be the whistle blower, unless I knew for certain what was going on and it was causing a huge difference in the placings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

it wouldnt matter to me if it was a local show or the Olympics. The published rules are the published rules. But you need to know what those rules are, and know 100 percent that the rule was broken. Remember, all that is needed for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The rules are often different for schooling vs recognized is why I asked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, the rules are the rules. However, if its 5 days after the fact its probably too late to do anything at this point (unless it was the Olympics.. and there the horses are tested anyways).


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd rather be known as the b*tch that tattled on someone doing something against the rules, than as the pushover who'll just look the other way.....


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Probably not. I see a lot of cheating - verging on animal abuse - by a lot of the big name pleasure trainers at shows. The stewards turn a blind eye to these trainers because they make the big bucks and help fund the shows. I've had friends who went to tell stewards and later were approached by that trainer who threatened to harm their horse or slash their trailer tires... It's all very sad, but it's a difficult problem to combat. Unless you have a physical videotape of something going on, I wouldn't say anything. I would just ride knowing that you do the right thing and that karma will get them.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

At the time, if you KNOW the rules (not an I don't think), yes.

Several days later because you are angry about the placings at said show, no.

Big difference between turning someone in because you know what they did was wrong and being a whiny tattletale whose running around trying to find reasons to discredit someone else because you didn't get what you wanted.


----------



## amateurhorsetrainer (Jan 19, 2012)

There are some 'natural' calming agents that are OK....and some that are not. All shows are judged/run via SOME set of rules. Open shows often use 4-H. Breed shows obviously have their own set of rules. I believe the breed shows spell out what is NOT Ok...?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

bute is legal for aqha and apha shows in allowable doses. Unless you know exactly what was given and how much and why and if it was cleared by staff, there isn't really anything to report as fact - just speculation.


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

yes definately tell someone. See the vet onsite, becasue there is usally a vet at every show! Or see someone in the main office about it. Dont let something like that go!


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Nope. I'm a believer in what goes around comes around. And they do testing at recognized shows- they have paid people who do this. I've seen people use IM and IV drugs then go in a class. In Canada you can get fined $750.00 - $15,000.00 AND up to 2 years ban for you AND your trainer dipending on what the drug is. And every rider and trainer is well aware of this already. I would never drug a horse and would never run off and tattle on someone. Not my job and its and none of my business what they do with their horses...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

OK...if you are talking about big trainers and big shows I think the way they get around the drug tests is far worse for the horse.

They let blood out to slow them down......a lot of blood.


----------

